# AMC's Breaking Bad - The series that was banned in the uk!



## ctg

It's amazing and I can only wonder why it was banned in the Britain. Well, when I say banned, it was slotted after twelve a o'clock. But think about it, I have just recently watched all four season and I'm now catching up on fifth in the multiple Emmy series, and I have to say it's truly wonderful.

If you watch it one after another style, you quickly develop how deeply written character Wally really is, while the pacing in the story keep amazingly high. What makes him extraordinarily interesting is that he's deeply developed as a misunderstood, gone-bad scientist. 

When I say gone-bad, he's an anti-hero. A true hero. And what he does is considered evil in our society. The Authorities doesn't want to talk about it, as it's a banned subject in our civilization.

But when you get it, you'll see that none of the character-driven stories. you have previously seen is as good as this is.

Not even the infamous AMC's the Walking Dead. 

And in my opinion that's quite much of saying. Because the Walking Dead is brilliant.


----------



## ctg

I'm surprised that there's no comments. Not even from the American side, as from what I've understood it's really one of the most watched cable series after the Walking Dead.


----------



## Dante DiBenedetto

That's a damn shame, ctg. Breaking Bad is hands down one of the best shows coming from the States in the last several years.

I'm on the fence when it comes to The Walking Dead. I actually write for a Zombie site on and off, and our staff pretty much agrees that it doesn't deserve near the hype it has received for the two seasons thus far. We enjoy it, but mostly for the horror elements. I'm completely unsympathetic for most of the characters, and the main plot isn't terribly strong, in my opinion.

It does, however, exceed extraordinarily well when it comes to tension/horror. I can't even think of a TV show that comes remotely close.


----------



## Connavar

ctg said:


> I'm surprised that there's no comments. Not even from the American side, as from what I've understood it's really one of the most watched cable series after the Walking Dead.


 

 The Breaking is one of the best written shows i have ever seen.  Its quality is rarely matched in tv.  Bryan Cranston is great.

Breaking Bad is big cult hit here, it has been rarely on tv here that alot of fans are downloading it but i refuse.  I have watched season 2 last year and season 3 dvd just last week.  An immense series that deserve all its critical,fan acclaim.

I think not many comments here because its a short cable season show that is old news hype wise to its fans.


----------



## ctg

This multi-year, multi-Emmy winning series keeps surprising till the end Connovar. It's so-o good. And the season finals only get better further you go down the road. Walter almost leaves behind his humanity as and when he deals with his advisories. And the criminal elements, well... they are very well portrayed and really show that when a man abandons the good and breaks bad, things can ... be most exciting for the audience. 

I recommend this series to anyone except the youngest members in the family. And I'm a wee bit surprised that Swedish decision makers has followed British footprints. What does that say about our western civilization?


----------



## Connavar

ctg said:


> This multi-year, multi-Emmy winning series keeps surprising till the end Connovar. It's so-o good. And the season finals only get better further you go down the road. Walter almost leaves behind his humanity as and when he deals with his advisories. And the criminal elements, well... they are very well portrayed and really show that when a man abandons the good and breaks bad, things can ... be most exciting for the audience.
> 
> I recommend this series to anyone except the youngest members in the family. And I'm a wee bit surprised that Swedish decision makers has followed British footprints. What does that say about our western civilization?



Walt personal story,struggles with his family,mortality is everything to me, it draws me in much more than his gangster story.  I hated Skyler in season 3 for cheating on him,treating him like she has been doing just because i feel so much for Walt.  That and Pinkman growth,struggle being clean is great drama,story.


I actually saw first season when it was new tv and it was on 3,4 in the morning why i didnt follow it before now.

I have been to many DVD,gaming stores in town asking when can they order season 4 DVD.

I made my father a fan of the series, he saw the last seasons with me and he asks me often when i will get season 4


----------



## ctg

You can order Fourth Season from Amazon for $27.90 as long as your DVD player eats multiregionals. But the thing is that it won't have Swedish subs. And Walt, Pinkmank story takes whole new turn in that particular season. The last, fifth one, is really nice change as the fourth marks an ending to a certain chapter in Walt's life.


----------



## Connavar

ctg said:


> You can order Fourth Season from Amazon for $27.90 as long as your DVD player eats multiregionals. But the thing is that it won't have Swedish subs. And Walt, Pinkmank story takes whole new turn in that particular season. The last, fifth one, is really nice change as the fourth marks an ending to a certain chapter in Walt's life.


 
I dont care about swedish subs and i saw Season 3 by buying UK import of the dvd. It was unsual to see it without Swedish subs but im used to that now. Its only british tv shows with heavy scottish or heavy english accent i need subs. I cant wait for the slow Swedish DVD versions...

The UK import DVD of season 4 will be realesed in Swedish online sites in 10 october not long to wait halleluya


----------



## matle

I absolutely love Breaking Bad, particularly the early episodes - the whole concept is just immense.

I keep feeling like there's a risk of it losing me as he has to turn increasingly gangster...but it hasn't yet, although Skyler does get irritating.


----------



## ctg

Skyler's days are numbered, but then again, so are Walters.


----------



## ctg

With the first half of Breaking Bad's peerless fifth season coming to  Netflix, *Paul sat down with Bryan Cranston to talk Walter White*... http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/bryan-c...nce-gilligan-walter-white-and-modern-tv-drama


----------



## Kapelvig

Yes to this! The series is one of the best things I've ever seen. I wrote an analysis of its themes and aesthetic just as the fifth season ended (well, the "first half" as they're calling it) and I'm trying to get some of the web mags to take it up but alas with no luck so far. It's endlessly surprising and doesn't fall into the usual hackneyed ruts which most series do.


----------



## ctg

> “_We’re not gonna please everyone, we’re not gonna please everyone … _This  is what I keep telling myself so I can sleep at night,” Vince Gilligan  laughed last month, even though he wasn’t exactly joking. When he spoke  to Vulture, he was putting the finishing touches on the story for the  third to last episode, getting very close to tackling the series finale  (the show’s last stretch of eight episodes airs on AMC later this year).  The writers room had gotten “a little schizophrenic,” said Gilligan:  They’ve been taking twice as long as normal, or about three and a half  weeks, to break each of these concluding episodes, and rather than  building from the ground up, they’ve had to do a little  reverse-engineering to arrive where they must by the end. All of which  is to say, he’s more frazzled than usual, anxiously working to tie  things up beautifully. “It’s going to be polarizing no matter how you  slice it,” Gilligan said, “but you don’t want 10 percent to say it was  great and 90 percent to say it sucked ass. You want those numbers to be  reversed.” Without giving anything away (would anyone really want  that?), he took some time to download ten things on his mind as he heads  into the homestretch.


 http://www.vulture.com/2013/01/vince-gilligan-on-writing-breaking-bad-finale.html


----------



## Stephen4444

I'm a fan and can't wait. I watched the first four seasons on Netflix and I'm waiting for season five to come out. The show is very unique and has a great character arc. In the beginning, I was rooting for Walt, though he was breaking the law, and I put up with the tertiary characters.
 Now... we start seeing Walt's transition into a crime boss, and my sympathy for him starts to evaporate.  As my uncomfortable dislike grows, my appreciation and sympathy for the other characters increase.... It seems... the show pushes you away as it draws you in. Though torn, in different directions, I watch with bated breath. I can't wait for the full view.


----------



## Connavar

I saw the first ep of season 4 in Netflix but the quality was real bad with that show compared to other series i watch in Netflix.   Im getting S4 DVD next week and cant wait.   But i will watch season 5 in Netflix.   Buy the DVD later to support the creators.

I look forward talking about the latest eps with you guys.


----------



## ctg

> _Breaking Bad_ is a show that revolves around addiction. Not  just the plot, mind you, but the way its fans consume it. There are no  casual users. Once you start watching it, suddenly you find yourself  sifting through each new episode and plot point with the rigor of a  junkie looking for a lost crystal in the carpet.
> 
> But no matter how addictive the show may be, you can’t get people  hooked on something they won’t sample, and getting viewers to try a new  show isn’t easy. Luckily, in the case of _Breaking Bad_  it came along at a time when TV fans were just becoming accustomed to  all-you-can-eat viewing thanks to services like Netflix, iTunes and –  later – Amazon Instant. It was those services that, according to _Breaking Bad_ creator Vince Gilligan, allowed fans to catch up on his acclaimed AMC show and join it in later seasons.
> 
> “I don’t really have a complete understanding of it or a complete  metric for it but I got to believe – my gut tells me–that it’s very  possible we wouldn’t have made it to 62 episodes without this creation  of these technologies and this cultural creation of binge-watching,”  Gilligan told Wired. “Under the old paradigm – using the old technology  of simply having first runs and then reruns on networks – I don’t know  that we would’ve reached the critical mass that we reached.”
> 
> ‘In the _Breaking Bad_ world good news doesn’t necessarily last long. It has shelf-life of sushi.’ — Vince Gilligan​
> Critical mass, indeed. _Breaking Bad_ has consistently  increased its live viewership base over the last three seasons. The show  averaged 1.9 million viewers in Season 4 — an increase of 23 percent  from Season 3 — and the first half of the final season brought in an  average of 2.6 million viewers, according to Nielsen. It’s hard to  imagine that many of those new viewers didn’t catch up via weekends lost  to back-to-back ...


 http://www.wired.com/underwire/2013/06/breaking-bad-season-5-dvd/


----------



## ctg




----------



## Moonbat

See, I'm abit annoyed at this. I bought the season 5 DVD from Amazon and it said on it 'entire series' and after I had bought and paid for it a friend told me that it was only the first half, sure enough it has 8 episodes only on it.
I'm tempted to complain to Amazon for false advertising as it wasn't the full season. Plus it'll ruin the collection of all 5 series as this one will have 2 boxes at the end. Hmm, maybe its like the Sopranos where the last season had an extra box set for the last few episodes.


----------



## ctg




----------



## ctg

> _Mythbusters_ taking on AMC’s _Breaking Bad_. The  long-running Discovery Channel series will put some plot mechanics from  acclaimed drama to the test, along with some help from _Breaking Bad_ creator Vince Gilligan and star Aaron Paul.
> 
> Myths include whether you can really dissolve a body — and your tub  and bathroom floor — with hydrofluoric acid, and if a packet of mercury  fulminate crystals can be used as grenade to blow up a room (the latter  requires the creation of a bomb-throwing robot).



The special episode will air August 12th. 'Mythbusters' tests 'Breaking Bad' myths, first trailer | Inside TV | EW.com


----------



## ctg

> Remember when you were twelve, fresh out of elementary school and rip-roaring and ready to get a taste of the utter _cool_ you’ve heard so much about, the cool of being a _teenager_?  You might have even convinced your parents to let you stay up late  enough to catch those “grown-up” TV shows the older kids on your street  bragged about. In retrospect you realize you had no _freaking_ idea what was going _on_ during those shows, but you just knew, like you were _born _knowing, that this–this was _cool. _What’s more, when you went back and watched those shows as an adult, you might even have found you enjoyed them _more _as a kid than you did as an adult.
> 
> 
> Prepare for that period in your life to flash before your eyes momentarily as you watch “internetainers” Rhett & Link’s  first contribution to YouTube’s Geek Week, “Breaking Bad: The Middle  School Musical.” Let us first direct your attention to the fact that a _Breaking Bad_  that was actually about the Purest Blue Rock Candy in All the Land  might have actually been a better show than one about crystal meth.
> 
> 
> “I wish I could say something more sensational, like we found them at  a rundown musical theatre in a small Midwest town, or we found them in  the desert hunting for tarantulas while on motorcycles,” Rhett  McLaughlin told WIRED, “but the reality is, we found the kids the  old-fashioned, L.A. way: through casting and auditions. We cast the  initial core group for our _Star Trek_ middle school musical [video], and we’ve used mostly those kids each time.”


 What Breaking Bad Would Look Like as a Middle School Musical | Underwire | Wired.com

Brilliant.


----------



## ctg

> Yesterday evening the second part of Breaking Bad’s fifth and final  season premiered in the U.S. Within hours of airing the show became  available in the UK, Australia and several other countries, but despite  these legal options hundreds of thousands of people decide to pirate it  via BitTorrent instead. Are these people simply too cheap to pay, or are  there other factors that can explain this piracy craze?


 Breaking Bad Sparks Global Piracy Craze | TorrentFreak

I love way the Register puts the matter on this excellent drama. I watched it last night, and it was as good if not better than the previous eight episodes - as to me this one year pause had given enough of time to think about the matter. And that is: _Walt is in a real **** with Hank knowing his business and he had no other choice but to voice the ultimatum. 


_


> *Netflix dares UK freetards: Watch new Breaking Bad NOW or torrent it?*
> 
> *Will Brit addicts cough up fiver to watch it or pirate it anyway? *


* http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/08/12/breaking_bad_tard_challenge/
*


----------



## Null_Zone

Poor time slots/odd scheduling don't really count as banning more that TV companies don't quite know what to do with critically acclaimed programs that don't fit their standard image of a 9pm audience. The Wire for example was shown at odd times on BBC3 over a very short period. The Sopranos was all over the place until the later series. And I'm not even sure if/when The Shield was shown.


----------



## ctg

Null_Zone said:


> Poor time slots/odd scheduling don't really count as banning more that TV companies don't quite know what to do with critically acclaimed programs that don't fit their standard image of a 9pm audience. The Wire for example was shown at odd times on BBC3 over a very short period. The Sopranos was all over the place until the later series. And I'm not even sure if/when The Shield was shown.



What would you call it? Suppression perhaps? To me this is outright banning of the program when TPTB decide its somehow against their policies on what people can watch. There's only limited hours in the day and broadcasting companies know very well how to deliver best shows. In the UK Breaking Bad was mostly unknown subject before people like me started bringing it up or do you disagree?


----------



## Null_Zone

ctg said:


> What would you call it? Suppression perhaps? To me this is outright banning of the program when TPTB decide its somehow against their policies on what people can watch. There's only limited hours in the day and broadcasting companies know very well how to deliver best shows. In the UK Breaking Bad was mostly unknown subject before people like me started bringing it up or do you disagree?


 
I would call it TV producers having a mindest for what TV shows work well at certain timeslots and being unable to change that for non traditional formats. Critically acclaimed shows are rarely the ones that get the best ratings, which is the driving factor for schedulers, 8-10 million people watch Eastenders on any given day, is it the best show on BBC? No, but a TV company won't just say screw those 10 million. Rating are what matter.

But you seem to be casting yourself and some brave freedom fighter working against the system. I hate to break it to you but Breaking Bad has been discussed in the mainstream media in the UK since series one. Newpaper articles, magazine articles, chat shows. Not showing something you like at a primetime slot isn't oppression and claiming it so comes across as a victim complex. People like you have done nothing to raise awareness.


----------



## ctg

Okay if you say so. But I have a better idea. Why don't you prove it through your statistical ******** that says bloggers counts for absolutely nothing. You seem to know your way and you seem to be in control so say that nobody reads what I write and these threads doesn't inform anyone. Show that I don't get views over the years and through the threads I started have done nothing to the audience of this website or to the other I frequent.


----------



## Null_Zone

Oh dear, you really are taking this personally.

Look you like something and think it is the best thing ever. Great, I am happy for you, but a sense of entitlement that the rest of the world showing a resounding Meh must be some grand conspiracy to ban things you like is just commical. Breaking Bad does ok in veiwing, good in DVD sails and great in acclaim but that does not mean TV companies must put it on at primetime. 

Have I ever claimed that bloggers count for nothing? No, I have pointed out that Breaking Bad gets an awful lot of positive mainstream press and is not being ignored. Your statement of 



> In the UK Breaking Bad was mostly unknown subject before people like me started
> bringing it up or do you disagree?


 
is complete rubbish. Series One was widely publisised as the next great TV series in those bastions of tradition The Time and Telegraph. Yes that probably takes away from your sense of being special and standing up to The Man. But sorry, that's the way life is. Why don't you try blogging on how Star Wars is a great series of films, then you can claim success for that as well.


----------



## ctg

How the effing hell you are turning this to personal? It's you who said that people like me has nothing to do with anything. Almost as if you're saying that there's nobody out there reading stuff I or others like me write. In fact that is what you're saying. Let me quote: "People like you have done nothing to raise awareness."

Do I have to underline that? Or are you just trolling for the sake of it?


----------



## Null_Zone

Oh goody, we have reached the "someone is disagreeing with me, they are trolling stage" of the dicussion. Your line on 





> Why don't you prove it through your statistical ********


 shows that you have taken a purely personal reaction to the point that mainstream media has reviewed and acclaimed Breaking Bad and that there is no reason for stuff you consider to be good be be on at a time you demand when there is no suggestion that is what the market wants.

You keep making claims to raising awareness by blogging, for a TV show that gets reviewed everywhere from The Times, Private Eye, Total Film, Radio Times. Are you claiming to have a wider influence in UK viewing habits than any of those publications or that your brave fight to raise awareness influenced them?

Another voice howling in the wilderness of the internet making claims that are simply wrong or someone who can influence the recommendations of national media. Because after all this was your claim 





> In the UK Breaking Bad was mostly unknown subject before people like me started
> bringing it up or do you disagree?


----------



## Lenny

Wow. What a ride! A friend introduced me to *Breaking Bad* about halfway through the third series, and I've been following it ever since.

I'm so glad Gilligan got to end it the way he wanted, without pressure from AMC to stick to a timetable they drew up, and it really shows in the finale - the questions are answered, the loose ends are tied up, and the character arcs are given satisfying endings... and above all the finale is true to itself, and true to the show. It was perfect.

I'm going to miss Breaking Bad.


----------



## Moonbat

We've just watched the last episode on Netflix, and it wasn't a disappointment, although it could have been more (not sure exactly how).

An amazing series, I think that the final series has been the weakest of all of them, still strong but the story arcs all had to come together and end which forced the writing into a certain direction.

I think this is/was a great TV series, Brian Cranston was amazing and overall a very very good series, sometimes its a shame they have to finish these things, but usually it is better that they finish them properly rather than fizzle out or get cancelled.


----------



## JoanDrake

ctg said:


> The special episode will air August 12th. 'Mythbusters' tests 'Breaking Bad' myths, first trailer | Inside TV | EW.com


 
I missed that one so can anyone tell me what happened? I know that Hydrofluoric is wicked enough to dissolve glass and that Mercury fulminate is what they used to make the first percussion caps, so I think they'd work fine. But I'd like to know what really happened.


----------



## ctg

Both myths were busted but also counter argued by Gillian. Check the episode if you can it's worth it.


----------



## JoanDrake

ctg said:


> Both myths were busted but also counter argued by Gillian. Check the episode if you can it's worth it.


 
Darn,  now what am I going to do with all these bodies and meth labs


----------



## Foxbat

Thought I'd resurrect this thread.
A couple of my work colleagues kept ranting and raving about how this was the best series ever made so (eventually) I bought series 1-3 box set. After watching, I immediately bought the rest. I'm now about 2/3rds through season 4 and all I can say is WOW!

Brilliant series. Best ever?  Dunno (never know what the future holds) but it's pretty damn close. Can't recommend highly enough to anybody yet to see this


----------



## Brian G Turner

*is not reading above posts to avoid spoilers!!*


Have just started watching this on Netflix - after hearing consistently positive comments about it, thought I'd give it a go.

Even though I'm familiar with the premise, I presumed this would be a dark and serious drama.

However, the first couple of episodes have been absolute studies in dark comedy. I never expected to laugh out loud to this! But some of the scenes - it seems laughter in the only possible reaction. I mean, seriously, the incident with the bath?

Anyway, we're watching this now and enjoying it so far. Only early days in Season 1, but looks like we'll carry on watching this for a while.


----------



## Cat's Cradle

NO SPOILERS!  

Oh, it's truly-truly wonderful, I envy you both for not having finished the series! The places the story lines go, you'll be amazed looking back. I think there was more humor the first series, than it the later ones, but it's relentless storytelling, really. I hope you keep finding it enjoyable!  CC


----------



## Brian G Turner

Well, I'm still part-way through the second season.

It seems to have lost the dark humour of the first season, and individual episodes are beginning to feel like exercises in tension. 

It is a very well produced and written show, but I'm feeling somewhat distanced from the story, and no longer feel anything for the characters.

Am I just being hyper-critical?


----------



## Foxbat

I said:


> Well, I'm still part-way through the second season.
> 
> It seems to have lost the dark humour of the first season, and individual episodes are beginning to feel like exercises in tension.
> 
> It is a very well produced and written show, but I'm feeling somewhat distanced from the story, and no longer feel anything for the characters.
> 
> Am I just being hyper-critical?


 
I found it to be a very slow burner and, of course, it's only my opinion but I'd advise sticking with it. The feelings I had for the characters seemed to see-saw in the later seasons (3 onwards) between characters.

What have you got to lose (except maybe a few hours viewing time in your life)


----------



## Brian G Turner

Oh, will probably continue with it - just lost enthusiasm to do so at the moment. 

Like I said, it is very well done. But it's heavy going.


----------



## Null_Zone

I found it to potter along for three to four episodes then explode into great TV, then back to the pottering. But definitely worth while.


----------



## Dave

I've just begun watching this and agree with Brian about the bath, also the tortoise in S2. I'm glad the quality doesn't drop as it means I still have 3 more seasons to watch.


----------



## Ursa major

Just a note to say that Breaking Bad is being shown on Spike** (which can be seen on a terrestrial channel: channel 31 on Freeview).

I saw the opening episode last night and can see how it became a popular series. I'll definitely be watching the second episode, which is on tonight. 


** At 23:00 (but at least it doesn't start at midnight...).


----------



## Dave

I watched all the Seasons over about ten weeks, Ursa. You will get hooked too. It must be one of the best TV series ever made. The journey that all of the characters make from the beginning to the end is extraordinary and yet still totally believable.

It's available on Netflix (where the spin-off prequel _Just Call Saul_ is also.)


----------



## willwallace

Just began watching this on Netflix myself.  About done with the first season, and liking it so far.


----------



## ratsy

I just finished the series last night. We have been watching it over the last month or so, and devoured them. Wow. I was one of the backwards guys who watched Better Call Saul first, and loved it so I wanted to see Breaking Bad. I am actually glad I did it that way.

I loved the show, even though at times it was so dark and painful to watch. Its amplified when you watch so many episodes in a short time.

The ending was great, and I love it when a show ends when it should end. 

I'm looking forward to the next Saul season even more now though


----------



## Droflet

I've seen this series three times (why stop at one?). I really envy those who are seeing it for the first time. One of the best shows ever? You bet.


----------



## Dave

_*El Camino: A Breaking Bad Movie *_*is released on Netflix next Friday 11th October* (with television broadcast at a later date on AMC.)

In the wake of his dramatic escape from captivity by Neo-Nazis, while being hunted by law enforcement officers, Jesse Pinkman (Emmy-winner Aaron Paul) must come to terms with his past in order to forge some kind of future. It has been hinted that all kinds of old characters will return in this film, some in flashbacks. In fact, it has taken so long to make partly because of the availability of some actors.


----------



## Dave

_El Camino_ is good, but not as good as the hype, or as good as the high expectations. Could it ever be?

If the final episode of _Breaking Bad_ gave an ending for Walt (and for Saul) then _El Camino_ finally gives an ending for Jesse. However, the plot was thin. The best parts were in the flashbacks, and at points it did seem like they were just sticking in as many old characters as possible.

The best summary that I found on Twitter was "Netflix’s Breaking Bad postscript movie El Camino is fan service executed at a very high level." @vulture

Actor Robert Forster, who has a prominent role in this film among many others, has died today at 78 following a brief battle with brain cancer.


----------



## ctg

El Camino isn't for everyone. You cannot watch it without having watched the TV series before as the faith of Jesse is no clear. They show he's in bad situation before and after, there's no easy life for him. No redemption. Certainly no salvation. Then again, when you are in the world of Walter White, everything is sh"t or going to be turning into it later on. 

Although I loved Jesse ended up doing same things with Todd as he'd done before, nothing was really new. If you're a fan you wish there would be something you could offer to save him. But there's none. The only salvation he ever had is from the dead man, Walter White. So, in that sense Vince has done a great job as the movie shows bad man surviving against the odds. Maybe even thriving in it, even though you might reach out to fast forward button as seeing suffering isn't fun.


----------



## ctg

I just noticed the numbers. How can this have forty something posts and ten thousand views? What the hell happened?


----------



## Dave

ctg said:


> I just noticed the numbers. How can this have forty something posts and ten thousand views? What the hell happened?


It may have had another thread split off it in the past (there are several _Breaking Bad_ threads if you search Chronicles.) Or, it may have been picked up by a Google search term and gone viral (this happened before to a Thunderbirds thread of my own.) Sorry, but I just don't know so can't tell you why.


----------



## Mouse

My partner loves this show. I find it utterly dull, every ep seems remarkably similar and all the characters are vile. He really wants to watch the film - will I know what's going on, bearing in mind I've not watched much of the series? Does it stand alone?


----------



## ctg

Mouse said:


> will I know what's going on, bearing in mind I've not watched much of the series? Does it stand alone?



No. Like I said, you have to have some understanding about what happened to Jesse, and what happened in the final season with the doom of Heisenberg to understand the hell main character goes through. But as a writer you already have an understanding for the wounded characters, so it might not be a big problem. Therefore it's not a standalone per say, even if it is standing alone.

It might be even better if you don't watch and imagine Jesse having time of his life.


----------



## Dave

Mouse said:


> Does it stand alone?


@ctg says no. I'd say yes and no.

The film is a closure story for Jesse that wasn't given in the series. So, you will get much more out of it if you know all of Jesse's story. He could be seen as a victim, groomed by Walt, but the story is very complex, and some would say that he deserved everything he got. So, you may sympathise with his plight or you may not. In addition, the film brings back characters from the series that you will have no idea who they are or the back-story to them.

On the other hand, I think you can understand the film without any of that back-story. Enough explanation of the plot is provided to understand it. It just isn't a very deep plot without that back-story, and on its own, I wouldn't say it was very good.

I dispute your point that:


Mouse said:


> every ep seems remarkably similar and all the characters are vile.



There were a number of styles used to film episodes, there were episodes that went off on complete tangents, and other episodes that involved nothing more than a fly inside a sealed lab (my son stopped watching the series after that episode.) The characters were complicated and like actual real people - real people can be vile but still have some redeeming features. I thought the whole arc of the rise and fall of Walt from mild-mannered school chemistry teacher to mass murdering drug lord is still some of the best TV made.


----------



## Mouse

Thanks both. It's not really my cup of tea, but like I said my partner loves it so I expect I will be watching the film at some point!


----------



## J Riff

I will miss it entirely. I forgot that people still watch TV shows. )


----------



## Bagpuss

ctg said:


> I just noticed the numbers. How can this have forty something posts and ten thousand views? What the hell happened?



I think it might be the thread's headline that suggests the series was banned in the UK. If you say something like that, then people are going to take a look, even if it's just out of morbid curiousity to see what kind of series might have been so terrible that it was (omg): "BANNED!!" There's also probably a few people who went: "Breaking Bad was banned in the UK? WTF! That can't be right! and would click on the thread to check it out.

Of course, the show wasn't actually banned in the UK, there just wasn't enough of an audience that was interested in it at the time, so it didn't really get shown. Series 1 and 2 were shown in the UK in a reasonably timely fashion, series 3, 4, and 5 were never picked up, presumably because of a lack of audience. The series did get a complete showing in the UK on the Viacom-owned Spike channel starting in 2015. By which time, of course, it had finished filming, won all the awards and it could be marketed as the "Emmy-award-winning-show". Since then, it's attracted a retrospective fan-base.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: offtopic answer






Bagpuss said:


> I think it might be the thread's headline that suggests the series was banned in the UK. If you say something like that, then people are going to take a look, even if it's just out of morbid curiousity to see what kind of series might have been so terrible that it was (omg): "BANNED!!" There's also probably a few people who went: "Breaking Bad was banned in the UK? WTF! That can't be right! and would click on the thread to check it out.



It is not just that. I get it. The headtitle was done long time ago, and I cannot believe I still receive flack from it. The numbers keep going up, and even on the threads that were before Brian's great clean up. You look at the Clone Wars thread as for an example, and it's around same number, 50+ posts and 22k views. Some threads get those high numbers, others don't. Yet, in the real life, I'm nobody.


----------



## ctg

> The tight focus on Jesse's story, over such a short time period, is both a strength and a weakness for _El Camino_, however. Gilligan is a master of juggling multiple storylines involving many different characters—one of the most impressive elements of _Breaking Bad_ and the source of much of its rich narrative texture. _El Camino_ is much more limited in scope.
> 
> The film started life as a short 20-minute mini-episode before ballooning into a feature, and at times it feels like one-third of a _Breaking Bad_ episode. Apparently Gilligan toyed with the idea of working Walter's family into the script—his wife, son, and widowed sister (Anna Gunn, RJ Mitte, and Betsy Brandt, respectively)—but ultimately decided against it. I get why he made that call. This is a standalone film within the _Breaking Bad_ universe, not a continuation of the original series, so focusing on Jesse makes narrative sense. But some of that rich texture is lost in the process.
> 
> Final verdict: fans will appreciate _El Camino_ as a nice addition to the franchise, even if it's not particularly necessary. It provides a fitting coda to Jesse Pinkman's story, bringing some extra closure for one of our favorite characters in the _Breaking Bad_ saga.
> 
> _El Camino_ is currently streaming on Netflix, following a limited theatrical release. It will air on AMC at an as-yet-unspecified later date.


 https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019...no-is-a-fitting-coda-to-jesse-pinkmans-story/


----------



## AlexH

I finished watching Breaking Bad yesterday. In the opposite of binge-watching, I dragged it out as long as I could because I like the anticipation of something good and didn't want it to end. I probably still wouldn't have finished it if it wasn't for El Camino - but I didn't want to risk spoilers. I guess I'll be signing up for a Netflix trial soon...

Apart from some ridiculous coincidences in the early series, I can't think how Breaking Bad could have been better. The whole cast was amazing. Apparently, Aaron Paul was supposed to be killed off in the first series, but his performances were so good, he was given a major part. Hector, rather than Fring, was planned to be the main antagonist. The brothers in series 3, who'd never acted before, are two of the best villains I've seen.

Brian Cranston is great.


----------



## ctg

AlexH said:


> The brothers in series 3, who'd never acted before, are two of the best villains I've seen.



You mean the cartel hitmen?


----------



## Dave

There is more of the brothers  if you watch the sequel _Better Call Saul_


----------



## AlexH

ctg said:


> You mean the cartel hitmen?


Yep.



Dave said:


> There is more of the brothers  if you watch the sequel _Better Call Saul_


Great! I bought the first series last night.


----------



## Judderman

Yeah Breaking bad is great. Better call Saul is also superb. Well, the first season is just good and then it improves.


----------



## ctg

I rewatched the whole series, skipping slightly on just couple of episodes as I couldn't take the drama in Mr White's family. There are places, where it's just a bit too much, but I was surprised how well it still works. The whole story is well structured, and there are many points, where you expect the story to go other way. That Walt would find the salvation, and maybe see the light at the end of the tunnel, just like Mike and Jesse did, but his obsession was the money. To the end. 

The El Camino movie fits the story, and there are two problems with it. The age of actors, and the fact that we never know if Walt Jr ever received Walt's money through the Gray Matter. The actor age was bigger problem for me personally, and having watched the TV movie straight after the series, it really shows. But if you let them slide, the movie fills all the caps and gives Jesse Disney ending. "A fresh start many of us doesn't get." 

It is a fine ending for the series, but taken that Better Call Saul is still running, I hope they'll give same treatment. I especially would love to know things that doesn't fit the picture, like why Saul is so afraid of revealing Gus to Walt in the series, even though he know "the Chicken Man" is in the meth business. He doesn't even reveal the Gustavo family connection to Walt and Jesse. 

Overall, I think Breaking Bad is a timeless classic. You can watch it multiple times and it entertains, especially during the lockdown period, with hard SF tied to a hardboiled crime noir.


----------



## Boaz

ctg said:


> I can only wonder why it was banned in the Britain. Well, when I say banned, it was slotted after twelve a o'clock.



When I was a child, more adult themed shows (i.e. sex and violence) came on after I went to bed.  Of course there were only three channels in the U.S.  I don't know if the FCC or the Censors made the networks do this or if it was just conscientious behavior on their part .  Was Breaking Bad put on after midnight to help keep it from innocent eyes?


----------



## Avelino de Castro

ctg said:


> It's amazing and I can only wonder why it was banned in the Britain. Well, when I say banned, it was slotted after twelve a o'clock. But think about it, I have just recently watched all four season and I'm now catching up on fifth in the multiple Emmy series, and I have to say it's truly wonderful.
> 
> If you watch it one after another style, you quickly develop how deeply written character Wally really is, while the pacing in the story keep amazingly high. What makes him extraordinarily interesting is that he's deeply developed as a misunderstood, gone-bad scientist.
> 
> When I say gone-bad, he's an anti-hero. A true hero. And what he does is considered evil in our society. The Authorities doesn't want to talk about it, as it's a banned subject in our civilization.
> 
> But when you get it, you'll see that none of the character-driven stories. you have previously seen is as good as this is.
> 
> Not even the infamous AMC's the Walking Dead.
> 
> And in my opinion that's quite much of saying. Because the Walking Dead is brilliant.


I suspect the reason why the BBC would reject that amazing piece of drama is because it offers to many insights into the creation of crystal meth.  Not that you can't find the recipe online.


----------



## ctg

Boaz said:


> Was Breaking Bad put on after midnight to help keep it from innocent eyes?



Yeah, in those late night, never watch slots. But there is also strange feature in the sky channels where you cannot get complete series. Meaning they sometimes come out with episodes missing. And with the case of Breaking Bad it sours the mood.


----------



## kythe

I started watching Breaking Bad recently and have marathoned the first two seasons.  I usually focus so much on sci fi or fantasy that I ignore anything else out there, and crime fiction has never interested me.  But I've been lying around recovering from surgery the last few weeks, and have nothing better to do than read and watch TV.  I stumbled upon this on Netflix when I wanted to try something new for a change, and I think it is one of the best TV shows I've seen.

One of the more unusual things about Breaking Bad is that I do not particularly like or relate to any of the characters.  There is no "hero" to root for.  But they are all complex, believable people with varying positive and negative attributes, and I find myself interested in what each will do next.   It's a good psychological study.  This show has so many turns, foils, and subplots that it maintains my interest.


----------



## Judderman

You could argue some of the police/DEA are heroes. Hank! Though too much success for Hank could have ended the show in season 1


----------



## kythe

Hank is definately one of the more ethical characters in that he is truly clean, leading a completely legal life.  But he has an abrasive personality, frequently making racist and sexist "jokes".  I find him dislikeable, and people like him intimidate me.

I don't mean to sound too harsh on Hank.  He isn't the one running an illegal business which involves murdering people who get in his way and making his entire life a lie.

I understand why Hank didn't suspect Walt.  People are often partial to family.  Hank has known Walt as a mild-mannered goody-two-shoes for many years.  Walt didn't fit Hank's "profile" of a drug lord.


----------



## Judderman

Yep the characters are so good in this series. By good I mean well acted and interesting. Gus is quite likeable to an extent.


----------



## Judderman

Hanks partner is perhaps even of more a stand up fella. But a side character of course.


----------

